# I got a question about my CF interview this week...



## AndrewD83 (8 Nov 2004)

Is it okay to admit that you are planning to get into the CF as a long term career choice?  (i mean until retirement).

Also I know there are a lot of threads about what to wear, but I was thinking of going out and buying a really nice but reasonably priced, suit and some new shiny black shoes for my interview.  Is that over dressing?  That is what i usually wear for job interviews.

EDIT - I just thought of another question.  If the need arises how does one adress the interviewer?  Do you call them Sir/Madm, or call them by their rank, or just Mr/Ms. (last name).  I plan to call them by their rank or sir/madm.  I am afraid to use last names in such a formal meeting incase I mispronounce the name, or even worst forget his/her last name!


----------



## Inch (8 Nov 2004)

For both my interviews I went in a suit (militia and reg force), I was probably over dressed for the militia interview since I was going for armoured crewman, but I think it was definitely a necessity for the pilot interview. It is a job interview, so you should treat it as such. If you normally dress up for an interview, then do it for the military.

I would say to stick with Sir or Ma'am (unless of course you're talking to an NCM, in that case call them by their rank),  you can't go wrong there and it's always worked for me, even in the mess as a lowly 2Lt talking to a BGen.

Cheers


----------



## koach (8 Nov 2004)

Don't worry about your interview.  Answer the questions honestly and use sir/maam if you don't know or forgot their rank.  Wear nice clothes that you feel comfortable in.  Do not go out and spend money on something that you will only wear a couple of times.

The interviewer is not concerned with how you look in a suit or whether you can remember their last name.  The instructors at basic training will make sure that you look good in a suit and they will ensure that you are well versed in how to properly address superiors.


----------



## AndrewD83 (8 Nov 2004)

Great posts...thanks for the info guys.  

Although no one answered my first question.  Is it acceptable to admit that I plan to remain employed in the military as a long term career?  Or is todays Canadian military geared towards giving most of its employees a boost into a non military career.


----------



## Northern Touch (8 Nov 2004)

Feel free to share that you are looking at the military as a long term career.  It'll probably be a bonus knowing that the money spent on traning you will give back to teh forces ten fold.


----------



## phalen (9 Nov 2004)

when u get sworn in its a formal ceremony, and a good time to wear a suit. your family will be there and can take pictures so its good to look nice, so its not a bad thing to buy a suit if u don't have one, or borrow one from ur dad.


----------



## Goober (9 Nov 2004)

The only way you'll be over dressed is if you wear a tux  8)

Dressing in a suit and tie shows you care a great deal. It always looks good. Plus you'll look good


----------



## zerhash (10 Nov 2004)

you cant over dress for an interview is a good saying.

as for telling them about the long term career it is a deffinate plus. A lot of the sr members are looking to get out which means there are spots to be filled, which means, they need long term people.

Only tip i can give for your interview that i cant stress enough... dont be racist (or even joke about it) unless you are. and dont tell them you will be doing drugs while employed.

good luck!

Spr. Richmond
CHIMO!


----------



## humint (10 Nov 2004)

There's no such thing as over-dressing, only under-dressing. 

Except, of course, if you come in for an interview wearing full highland dress, such as a Prince Charlie jacket, bow-tie, dress sporan, etc. Although, my argument would be that, yes you look good, but it's not appropriate dress for a BUSINESS INTERVIEW -- which is what this is.

At the very least, wear clean, respectable business casual clothing for NCM applications, and a business suit for officer applications. But, you can never go wrong wearing a power suit, regardless of your trade or career path.


----------



## recce_dave (10 Nov 2004)

I'm not sure if someone has answered this already but here's my 2 cents. I've been in the army for a while and DEFINITELY tell the interviewer your plans for a long term career with the military. They will be more impressed that you have made some firm decisions for your future and will respect you for it. It may also help to get that MOC that you are looking for as opposed to the candidate who isn't sure of themselves. Good luck guy...


----------



## zerhash (11 Nov 2004)

hrmm scottish kilt... and bag pipes.... itll work if you are going for a highlander position im sure!


----------



## AndrewD83 (11 Nov 2004)

Awsome replies guys...thanks for the info.  I'm going out tomorrow to take a look at suits, shoes and jackets etc.  If anyone else has anything to add about any of my above questions don't hesitate to inform us.  Wish me luck for Wed.


----------



## zerhash (11 Nov 2004)

Good Luck Buds
Youll do fine!


----------

